# attaching Chicken Wire to pvc



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone got any tips tricks for making shoulders and toros on a PVC frame with chicken wire? Need to keep the weight as low as possible, the prop will be covered with fabric. Hate working with chicken wire, and having a hard time getting motivated. Top part of body has to move.. maybe pics would help.. 
http://65.78.32.161:999/prop2007/index.html


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Vent clamps are pretty lightweight.


----------

